# how low can you go



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A group of disabled persons who were protesting outside of the Sharqeya governorate building were attacked and physically assaulted by security forces on Sunday.

As a result, four of the protesters were admitted into hospital, two of whom are suffering from concussions.

The attacks came after protests outside of the Sharqeya governorate building, with those present demanding their right to work, proper housing, education and health care, according to Muhamed Abou Zikri, a lawyer at Egyptian Centre for Economic and Social Rights (ECESR).

Abou Zikri claimed that the attacks were sparked by an argument between the protesters and several microbus drivers in the area.

Security forces then attacked the protesters, while the drivers disappeared from the scene, according to Abou Zikri.

Disabled protesters attacked in Sharqeya - Daily News Egypt


----------

